# Creating Tchar'zanek



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I been reading the Warhammer online comics and I like the feel of the Leading Chaos Character Tchar'zanek of the Raven Host and think he blend in wel with my WoC army

I already got the idea that Bloodletter Legs can work since of their set-up Also that the masque's Claw on her side can work just as nicely for his


P.s for those who have no idea what I'm on about it's this guy-http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/Artikel/ArmeeFuehrer/tcharzanek.jpg


----------

